# Organizing tips?



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any good organizing tips or tricks they'd like to share? Maybe an item that you've found very helpful? 

I saw an idea in a magazine for clear plastic storage boxes (letter size) to corral bills, catalogs, etc. I thought that was a good idea as I have a few catalogs that I like to keep til the next one comes out. That way they'd have a place to live and be easier to find, rather than me hunting high and low for the catty that I put away safe. I never can remember where 'safe' is!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Instead of purchasing a new address book--I just purchased replacement pages. They were on discontinued sale (because my book is soooo old). Last night I re-did my address book--deleting all the deceased/no contact, adding all the new ones that were on pcs. of paper stuffed into the book, and my Rolodex on the desk. Instead of note pads, I purchased little spiral notebooks to keep notes in, I labeled each--I have found that this is a great way to keep up with phone conversation, I was forever writing down little notes about what time/how much ,where and when on scratch paper and then when I needed the info--it was nowhere to be found! As each item is completed/finished/over-I just cross it out or put a check beside of it's.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I love the book called, "It's Here . . . Somewhere" for all sorts of organizing tips. I did my kitchen the way they suggested, and it's worked out really well.

I try to go through all the mail the day it arrives, throwing out anything we don't need before it even comes in the house.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The smartest move I ever made was to relocate my coffee cups. Sounds crazy, I know. BUT-all my coffee cups and coffee making supplies are in a cabinet right above my coffee maker. No more wandering around the kitchen for a cup when I am barely awake. 

This tip worked so well that I did the same thing with my baking supplies and pans. They are all housed in the same cabinet. 

And my favorite tip? If you haven't used it in 6 months, if you don't truly love it, if it could bless someone else--GET RID OF IT!! It works! My little apartment, which I just love, fits me and DH, all of our stuff, and still has room to store things for my sons who live out of town, house the snake, and set up a craft room on my new sunporch. All from blessing someone else with things we truly didn't need, use, love or want.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Years ago I would wash my kitchen floor by filling a bucket or the sink with water and used the mop. Then I learned a trick from of all people a guy! He filled an empty squirty bottle with what-ever soap and squirted it on his floor and moped that up. I Been doing the floor that way ever since. I wash the floor more often now because it dosent take as long so it looks nicer more. Its so much easyer & convienant that now they even came out with those I think, swiffer?, mops with a built in squirter thing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, gosh Sumer, that's what I do. I dilute Palmolive in a dish soap bottle, about a drop of soap to 2/3 of the bottle. I squirt some on the floor, then use a damp mop, the kind that you twist to wring out. I just put the work end in the bathtub under the faucet and rinse out the dirt, twist, and go back to washing the floor.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Binders with clear page pockets can be used in different ways. If you cut out recipes and patterns, you just tuck them into a clear page and you can find which one you want fairly easily. You don't even have to remove the pattern or recipe, just keep the binder open on the page you are looking at so you don't loose it. If the recipe is on two different pages, you can use a photocopier to cut and paste it together.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I just thought of one this morning -

I plan to get some of those *plastic storage bins/drawers *that will fit in the top of my LR closet and put hats, gloves, mufflers, etc. in them.
I don't know why I didn't think of that before, but I'm tired of the top of that closet getting disorganized!

Also, those *vertical plate holders *will also work to hold cookie/baking sheets and cutting boards in your cabinets so you don't have to stack them.


----------



## Dalayna (Nov 9, 2008)

Sumer said:


> Years ago I would wash my kitchen floor by filling a bucket or the sink with water and used the mop. Then I learned a trick from of all people a guy! He filled an empty squirty bottle with what-ever soap and squirted it on his floor and moped that up. I Been doing the floor that way ever since. I wash the floor more often now because it dosent take as long so it looks nicer more. Its so much easyer & convienant that now they even came out with those I think, swiffer?, mops with a built in squirter thing.


A good friend of mine has done this for years but instead of a mop she throws a clean bath towel on the floor. She simply steps on the towel and goes side to side across the floor. Apply a bit of pressure to the tough spots. Then toss the towel in the wash. No more wet mops hanging around.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I've always had a problem with clutter on my work desk. Mail, catalogs, notes to myself, notes to friends, bills, articles I want to scan onto disk, photo's, ect.

Over the past 2 years I have made a effort to organize this mess by using the "Getting Things Done" principles. I have a large in box on my desk and everything goes into it. Nothing gets piled on the desk.

The first sunday of every month I set aside a couple of hours to deal with it. I begin by going thru everything and throwing out what I don't need (catalogs I don't buy from,solicitations I don't answer, advertising fliers).

Then I divide the rest into two groups. Things I need to file (receipts, paid utility bills) and things I don't need to file but may want to look at further ( catalogs, photo's, ideas for another article).

Now I file everything from the first group into files I have made or I make up a new one for new material.

Another cup of hot tea and I go thru the group I want to take a second look at. If it's something I want to explore further, it goes back into my inbox. Everything else into the trash.

This system works pretty good during slow months but during months were I have a lot of stuff coming across my desk, the pile gets pretty high and its a pain to find any specific thing.

Last year I bought a plastic hanging file made by Sterlite (Walmart, $5.00).
14" wide x 9" deep x 11" high with a snap top. The box will hold 12 to 16 hanging files. Instead of throwing everything into a box on my desk, I made up folders for what might come across my desk. First folder is for bills, second is for things I have to do this month (I admit this isn't fool-proof. You have to check the folder at least every week).

Now as something comes across my desk, it goes into a generic file (photo's, notes,articles). I can go to exactly what I need without going thru the whole pile.

Come the first sunday of the month, most of my filing is already done. I go thru each separate file in in the box, get rid of what I no longer need, and then file the rest.

This system does take quite a lot of effort to begin with, but once you have everything set-up, it should take no more than an hour to do. 

Just one more idea. If you are really serious about organizing yourself, then equip yourself. When I began this I bought a good stapler,hole punch, label maker, files and hangers. I put everything I needed into one drawer and there it stays.

There is nothing so frustrating as needing a tool to finish a job and either not having it or having to search for it.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Any of you guys have a kitchen junk drawer? Well, mine almost attacked me when I opened it. It was so bad things were going over the back into the next drawer. Well, it was cold (9 degrees) and snowy so I put an old sheet on the floor in front of the wood stove and dumped the contents of the drawer on it. (My thinking was now I had to pick it up or dump the whole mess in the garbage can.) WalMart had some plastic (China again) baskets of all kinds for 3/$1.00. I am so proud and sometime shocked when I open the drawer as I can even see the bottom! When anyone calls I have pencil and paper, paper clips, the whole sheebang right there. (Check back in a month.) Now I have the bug and it is 4 drawers later. All I need is more bad weather. I have found so many things I swear I did not put in these drawers. Next on the list is the underwear and sock drawers. I plan to be brutal. If it has a hole, out it goes. I keep telling my self, "What if someone else has to clean this out when I am gone." It works. Jklady


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I like rounding up like things, I have a desk with small drawers in the hall 0ne drawer has envelopes all different kinds one drawer has tape from scotch to eletrical and everything in between, another has scissors and cutters, and the last has felt tip markers. I have small drawers in the kitchen one small one for bills, one for bag clips and cloths pins, one for pens and pencils, one for a small amount of each kind of office supplies, one for note pads, one for pictures, one for recipes until I can put them into a book, I also keep commonly used recipes taped inside a cupboard door. Also a drawer for flashlights and batteries, one for candles and matches. I have a drawer just for phone books. Needless to say my DH has taken over the junk drawer its a mess. I also keep two notebooks with plastic sleeves one for warranties and appliance instructions the other for maps and travel information.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

SOmething I am waiting to do... LOL .... is to go through all my recipe books (i am a collector) and if they have a recipe I used and love, or even want to try, make a list on a spreadsheet on the PC and then print it out and put in a binder. WOuld save me from rushing through the books, throwing them everywhere looking for that steak marinade recipe


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

This isn't very sophisticated, but it works for me.

I have a yellow legal pad & list what has to be done, adding new things all the time whenever I think of something to do. When done, I cross it off.. 

The list includes "wash the kitchen floor", "move wood for the wood stove", "lunch with friend on ____", "clean the refrigerator",_everything!_ When it's done, I cross it off. That also gives me a sense of accomplishment. 

Sometimes I'll go through the list & number it 1 through 4 as to importance to keep me from fudging & not doing something I don't want to do. 

When bills come in, they always go into a metal file that has envelopes & stamps in it. I don't even bother to open the envelope as I sure know what they look like. I used to pay on line, but had such computer problems, I don't anymore. 

Clothes are sorted 2X a year & seasonal ones are put away - all hems checked, tears sewn, etc. I also added more closet shelving so I don't have piles of clothing tipping over when I pull something out of a stack. Oh, I also keep a little step stool on the floor of the closet. I use it to easily reach the 2nd shelf & it's also right there to sit on for putting on shoes.

I did the same thing that Ninn did with my coffee cups - they're over the coffee pot along with the coffee, sugar & creamer. Little things make life easier... 

I also keep a tool drawer in the house so I don't have to go running for a hammer, nail, glue or tape when needed.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> This isn't very sophisticated, but it works for me.
> 
> I have a yellow legal pad & list what has to be done, adding new things all the time whenever I think of something to do. When done, I cross it off..
> 
> ...


I'm a list maker too and my DH can't believe I make lists to get things done. I told him, if I don't I always forget something - plus I can see what I've accomplished, which makes me feel better at the end of the day.

I organize the kitchen like that too. Coffee cups, Coffee & Tea supplies are above the coffee maker and I use my 4 cup maker to heat water for tea.
Cups & Glasses in the cabinet next to the sink.

My silverware drawer and dishes are located just inside the kitchen cabinets & drawers next to the dining room table. Everything for cooking & baking is near the stove.

It's funny when people ask where things are, I say "in the drawer/cabinet next to/above the (whatever it is they are getting ready to drink or eat off of)."
When they realize it's in the most convenient place for what is being done, they will often say "oh, that makes sense!" and I can see the light bulb go on over their heads. LOL!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Another great tip for a kids room. Get a couple of those over the door shoe bags. hang them from sturdy hooks on the wall, right at kid height. Marky loves these for his cars. Angela puts her Barbies in hers. It's a fun way to corral those small toys and the kids can see where their stuff is. (I find it much easier for them to keep clean if they can still see everything.)


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Plastic zip-lock bags. I use them for organizing everything. There are so many sizes, are re-usable, and not real expensive.


----------

